
6 Reasons to Use Push Notifications for Websites - socialleaf
https://pushcrew.com/blog/website-push-notifications-why-how-metrics/
======
namanbhutani
Having problems in making your customers stay? Retain them with a simple yet
effective customer engagement tool. Solve helpdesk tickets, support your
customers through LiveChat, send them customized emails, notifications and
much more, all for free!

Explore Interakt Notifications App
[http://interakt.co/apps/notifications](http://interakt.co/apps/notifications)

Send smart notifications that convert Send notifications to increase revenue
Create notifications with ease Announce better Review,analyze and optimize

Push Notifications can enhance overall customer experience and surely very
beneficial to engage more with your customers.

